

How to win friends and influence people? - phlcastro

Hi guys,<p>after read this amazing book "How to win friends and influence people" I was wondering how to leverage people-skills.
 Anyone knows some kind of technique, metodology or even a software (CRM for personal use) which could support the Carnegie's advices?
======
vipergtss
You would have to create your own personal system. Since people may have
multiple skills, and skills only relevant to yourself.

Although, if you read "Never Eat Alone" to provides a good framework to build
from.

~~~
phlcastro
I'll try it.. Tnx!

